# Eine Remote verbindung zwischen Win XP und Suse Linux 9.0 Pro



## mgd-one (18. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wie mach ich am besten eine Grafische Remote verbindung zwischen einem Win XP Rechner und einem Suse Linux 9.0 Pro Rechner? Der Win Rechner soll auf den Linux Rechner zugreifen.

Habe mal gegooglet hab auch ein wenig was gefunden aber da ich ein anfänger bin bin ich mit der wissenswelle nicht so ganz klar gekommen. Am liebsten wäre mir wenn mir jemand einen Link zu einem guten How To gibt.

Um die Frage vorweg zu nehmen wrum ich einen Grafische verbindung möchte: 
zum einen möchte ich PDF Dokumente erstellen, bearbeiten und lesen können (usw.) zum anderen bin ich nicht so ein Fan von dem Text basierten Kram. Und ich muss für die Schule mit dem KDE umgehen können. Und ich wollte außerdem noch mal meinen eigenen vergleich zwischen windows und kde machen.

Klar ich könnte das alles auch ohne Remote machen aber prob ist der Linux rechner steht auf dem speicher aus platz gründen und nen zweiten Monitor hab ich auch nicht.

Also wäre nett wenn ihr mir da weiter helfen könntet.

MfG mgd-one


----------



## meilon (19. März 2004)

in Suse 9.0 Prof ist ein VNC Server integriert. Der ist unter System - Arbeitsfläche freigeben oder ähnlich. Dafür musst du den VNC Server erst mal starten und ich weiß nicht wie man das mit Putty, bzw Kommandozeile startet.

mfg
Klink


----------



## Naj-Zero (19. März 2004)

Ich glaube in der inetd.conf sind zwei vorkonfigurierte Zeilen für VNC. Einfach eine davon benutzen, einen VNC-Client für Windows runterladen und glücklich sein


----------



## Stibie (19. März 2004)

Lad dir das hier mal runter:
http://www.starnet.com
=> dort dann X-Win 32


|-> das ist ein X-Server für Windows...du kannst  dann nen normales SSH mit putty öffnen, dort z.B. eingeben     #   emacs beispiel &
und schon öffnet er das Fenster!
das "&" hinter dem dateinamen heißt, dass er es im Hintergrund startet und somit die Konsole nicht blockiert ist!


----------



## meilon (19. März 2004)

hi,
das hanze hört sich ja vielversprechend an. Nun mein Prob: sobald ich eine Sitzung aufmachen will, kommt "192.168.2.1: Verbindung abgelehnt" Was soll ich machen? Habe Suse linux 9.0 Professional

mfg
Klink


----------



## XBender (9. Juni 2004)

Jo !

Gar kein Problem!

Die Verbindung ist  trotzdem hergestelltt, wenn im Systemtray das "X" zu sehen ist.
Wähle Dich mit PuTTY oder SSH Client auf dem Linuxrechner ein und gebe

tcsh <ENTER>
setenv DISPLAY <IpNummer Deiner Windows Rechners>:0.0 ein

Beispiel:
setenv DISPLAY 192.168.0.x:0.0 

Die 0.0 sichert das der erste Bildschirm, falls Du mehr als einen Bildschirm hast, zur Ausgabe benutzt wird.  Zwischen setenv, DISPLAY und  192.168.0.x:0.0 jeweils ein Freizeichen. 

Viel Spaß


----------



## Stibie (9. Juni 2004)

Als erstes musst du ein Xconfig (Auf dem Win-PC machen) müsste unter der Verknüpfung vom Xserver starten sein. Wenn du die dann durch hast, machst du ein Putty auf...dann gehst du da unter SSH, Tunnels und macht X11 Forwarding an...dann loggste dich ein & dir werden alle X-Funktionen zur Verfügung stehen.

TIP:

Ich habe mir ne *.bat gemacht für putty....sieht so aus:


```
@echo off
start C:\ pfad\zu\Putty.exe -ssh -x -l root[dein_unix_user] -pw test[deinPasswort] 192.168.0.1[Unix-Server-IP]
```

beim Anwenden die Klammern bitte weglassen und durch deine Werte ersetzen!

Bye,

              Stibie


----------



## Every_b (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo Zusammen! Ich hab' das selbe Problem - komme aber nicht weiter. Er findet ein Connect zum Server - nimmt aber keine Befehle an. Auch wenn das X-Tray an ist - und ich über PuTTy dann versuche zu connecten zeigt er mir nichts.. Was mach ich falsch? 
Dankeschön im voraus.
Mfg. Every_b


----------

